# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  روان شناسی از تجربی

## prdsarj

سلام من چند روزه فهمیدم‌ که علاقه م این رشته هستش  
سر زدم به سایت کانون دیدم‌ که فقط از تهران و کرج همون تهران قبول شدن ظاهرا
من منطقه دو و شهرستانم میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاع داره که میتونم از تجربی برم دانشگاه شهید بهشتی روان شناسی یا نه؟
و چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ 
حتما تهران میخوام -_- مرسی ^^

----------


## asie67

اره میشه
احتمالا با4هزار بشه
اخه بچه های تجربی اول گرایشای وزارت بهداشتو میزنن
البته بچه های انسانی بادو رقمی باید برن اما وضع تجربی ها بهتره

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط prdsarj


سلام من چند روزه فهمیدم‌ که علاقه م این رشته هستش  
سر زدم به سایت کانون دیدم‌ که فقط از تهران و کرج همون تهران قبول شدن ظاهرا
من منطقه دو و شهرستانم میخواستم ببینم کسی اطلاع داره که میتونم از تجربی برم دانشگاه شهید بهشتی روان شناسی یا نه؟
و چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ 
حتما تهران میخوام -_- مرسی ^^


سلام..بله میشه از تجربی رفت....برای دانشگاههای تهران زیر 5000کافیه...اگه غیربومی باشید یکم بالاتر لازمه*

----------

